# Jetter und Profibus



## Drain (19 April 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand von euch Erfahrung in der Verwendung des Jetter Profibusmoduls? Ich möchte eine Jetter-SPS via Profibus mit einem Messsystem verbinden. 
Leider kenne ich mich überhaupt nicht mit Profibus aus. Möchte aber im vorhinein wissen, was da auf mich zukommt.

Grüße Drain


----------



## Drain (25 April 2007)

Hallo nochmal,
gut, scheint niemand hier diese Kombination zu verwenden.

Kann mir jmd grundsätzlich was zu Profibus sagen? Was hat es mit Master und Slave auf sich? Wie funktioniert die Kommunikation (programmiertechnisch)? Gibt es da virtuelle Kanäle, die denen von Ein-und ängen entsprechen? Auf welche systembedingten Probleme sollte man bei der Verwendung des Profibus achten (falls vorhanden)?

Ciao Drain


----------



## stephan.lieske (22 Februar 2008)

Hast du schon etwas heraus gefunden? Stehe gerade vor dem selben Problem.
mfg Stephan


----------



## Drain (22 Februar 2008)

Ein wenig hab ich mich damit beschäftigt. 
Zum Einsatz ist der Profibus bei uns allerdings (noch) nicht gekommen. 
Hat aber nichts mit dem Profibus zu tun, sondern hat andere Gründe gehabt.

Wenn ich dir helfen kann, frag ruhig.

Drain


----------



## doublecee (23 Februar 2008)

da habt ihr euch was vorgenommen  also speziell zu diesem tehma kann ich euch nix sagen. über profibus schon mehr aber das wär leicht zuviel um das hier reinzukleistern ^^
aber ma so für die basics

wikipedia ^^


----------



## MarkusS (13 März 2008)

Hallo

Habe mal eine Jetter als DP-Slave an eine S7-315 angebunden. Wie wäre denn die Konfiguration mit dem Messsystem?

Markus


----------



## whatisnesps (3 Februar 2010)

*Profibus*

Hallo alle,

ein Jetter Profibusmodul mit einem externen Profibusmaster zu verbinden, ist kein Problem. Wir bei Jetter sind dann Profibus-Slave und machen das, was uns der Master sagt.

Wenn Sie ein externes Messsystem über Profibus mit Jetter verbinden wollen, dann sollten wir bei Jetter Profibus-Master sein. Und da hakt es, das klappt leider nicht. Welche Schnittstellen bietet das Messsystem denn sonst noch, Ethernet vielleicht? Ja, dann könnten wir die freiprogrammierbare Ethernetschnittstelle einsetzen.

In diesem Zusammenhang sei erwähnt, dass es bei Jetter ein Gerät gibt, die sogenannte Doppelachse, genauer gesagt: JetMove D203-JC24x, siehe http://www.jetter.de/260.0.html. Dieses Gerät kann über eine Einsteckkarte ohne viel Aufwand in einen Profibus-Slave verwandelt werden.

Mit freundlichem Gruße


----------



## Milo_M (8 Februar 2010)

*profibus und jetter*

hallo...

ich kommuniziere mit einer jetter steuerung über profibus...
eingesetzt habe ich folgendes modul:

http://www.jetter.de/310.0.html?&L=4

die kommunikation ist sehr simpel zu projektieren, ähnlich die eines 
DP-DP kopplers...

meine steuerung ist eine simatic S7-300 / CPU315-2 DP

auf der jetter seite kann ich dir leider keine angaben machen, aber unser (externer) jetter programmierer hat das glaube ich mit ein paar zeilen code erledigt...

gruss aus der schweiz...

Milo


----------



## Drain (10 Februar 2010)

Das ursprünglich geplante Messsystem ist nicht zum Einsatz gekommen.

Es ist nun ist es folgendermaßen gemacht worden:
Das eingesetzte Messystem wurde über RS-485 und der frei programmierbaren Schnittstelle auf der Steuerung via Modbus-RTU Protokoll angebunden.
Die Kommunikationsschnittstelle hab ich (in STX) selbst programmiert. Läuft alles prima, war aber 2 Wochen Aufwand.

Drain


----------



## evk (9 April 2014)

Drain schrieb:


> Das ursprünglich geplante Messsystem ist nicht zum Einsatz gekommen.
> 
> Es ist nun ist es folgendermaßen gemacht worden:
> Das eingesetzte Messystem wurde über RS-485 und der frei programmierbaren Schnittstelle auf der Steuerung via Modbus-RTU Protokoll angebunden.
> ...


Hallo,
ich hab das selbe Problem, haben Sie noch Quelle-code(STX)?


----------



## Drain (9 April 2014)

Hallo evk,

ja den Code hab ich noch. Ist speziell an ein Leckagegerät angepaßt.


> war aber 2 Wochen Aufwand


 und somit kann ich das nicht einfach rausgeben. Verständlich, oder 
Gerne bin ich aber zu Hilfestellungen bereit.

Drain


----------



## evk (16 April 2014)

*Modbus RTU*

hallo ich habe Anhang nicht gesehen


----------



## Drain (24 April 2014)

evk schrieb:


> hallo ich habe Anhang nicht gesehen


Was meinst du damit?


----------

